

Seven reasons you should use Java again - edd_dumbill
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/07/7-reasons-to-use-java.html

======
GrooveStomp
#5 seems like a very poor reason, but it depends on what your goals are.

I liked this story a lot: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2728167> (or,
direct link: <http://dirkriehle.com/2011/06/30/the-java-ip-story/>)

If you're fine with using a tightly-controlled, patent-littered language
environment, then yeah, Java is great! :D

~~~
edd_dumbill
#5 is a catchy way of saying there's an excellent complement of open source
libraries and support. Though I sure get that for many HN readers the fact
that many people are doing something is a cause to question, not follow!

